# T-shirt weather here today!



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

25 degrees and not a cloud in the sky down here in the southwest. Hope it stays like this for a while - I´m fed up with the rain! Terrible floods all over Andalucia recently, especially Sevilla and Cordoba.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, walking the dogs earlier today it was like an English summer's day - beautiful. Chillier now though - lit the fire in the bar.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Warm here too, but with rain showers and every where is green!

Hepa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It has been beautiful here in Monforte since I arrived.. it was 31 today in Sax when I went horseriding at 3pm.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Yes, walking the dogs earlier today it was like an English summer's day - beautiful. Chillier now though - lit the fire in the bar.


 Fire, My goodness!! who's bar? 

Hepa


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Walked the baby alon the promenade at Torre del mar and it was roasting. The only chiringuito open was packed - just like the summer. And I agree Hepa, it was just like a glorious summer's day in UK.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No heating on but I do have a big wooly on plus socks.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Fire, My goodness!! who's bar?
> 
> Hepa


Mine

Have lit the woodburner quite a few times so far this winter. Tonight it's not really necessary but what the hell...

Last week it was cold and wet so I lit it. For some reason, along with our usual contingent of expats, we had a lot of Spanish in. The Brits stood at the bar by the fire, the Spanish went to the window .... and opened it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Mine
> 
> Have lit the woodburner quite a few times so far this winter. Tonight it's not really necessary but what the hell...
> 
> Last week it was cold and wet so I lit it. For some reason, along with our usual contingent of expats, we had a lot of Spanish in. The Brits stood at the bar by the fire, the Spanish went to the window .... and opened it.


How bizarre! Good to hear you are getting Spanish customers though. Have any of them sampled Sra Jimenata´s curry yet?


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> 25 degrees and not a cloud in the sky down here in the southwest. Hope it stays like this for a while - I´m fed up with the rain! Terrible floods all over Andalucia recently, especially Sevilla and Cordoba.



You lucky folks!!!!!Still sub zero temperatures here in the UK and snow everywhere.Still knee deep in Scotland! x


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> How bizarre! Good to hear you are getting Spanish customers though. Have any of them sampled Sra Jimenata´s curry yet?


Yes. We get quite a few Spanish people in to eat. Mostly young professionals - typically teachers and the like. The other day four came in (they had been in before for drinks) and ordered a Chicken curry with all the bits, a Moussaka, a Chilli and a Goulash with wild rice and put all the plates in the middle of the table and shared. 

I really don't want to come over as condescending but in villages like ours the restaurants are all much the same and the only takeaway you can get is a pizza. I think we are becoming known as somewhere you can get something a bit different and the younger Spanish professionals are becoming more adventurous.

I don't suppose we'll ever be viewed by the Spanish as anything other than an occasional diversion but it feels good that they come and they are always very appreciative.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I flew out of Heathrow yesterday....piles of filthy snow everywhere and just below freezing. I was wearing a woollen poloneck, a woollen scarf and a warm coat.
When I got to Malaga it was 28C in the afternoon, according to the thermometer outside.
I sweltered all the way home on the bus.
Next time I'm going to have appropriate clothing in my bag to change in the aircraft loo before landing.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool last night it went down to 12C, here in the hills.

We could see Mount Teide earlier, 80 miles away, it looks to have a coating of snow on the top. Sun and cloud today.

Harvested a load of Capsicum Peppers and we are making them into jam,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Cool last night it went down to 12C, here in the hills.
> 
> We could see Mount Teide earlier, 80 miles away, it looks to have a coating of snow on the top. Sun and cloud today.
> 
> ...


Pepper jam!? I am intrigued!

Today we have a 4-peg wind (four pegs per item required on the washing line), still nice and bright but a bit cooler. We haven't needed the heating on indoors the last few evenings.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Pepper jam!? I am intrigued!
> 
> Today we have a 4-peg wind (four pegs per item required on the washing line), still nice and bright but a bit cooler. We haven't needed the heating on indoors the last few evenings.


Milder here in u.k. today 8 deg but gonna get colder again next week brrrrr I envy you:ranger::ranger:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Pepper jam!? I am intrigued!


Here is how,
RED SWEET PEPPER PRESERVE 



Remove seeds from 12 red peppers and chop medium fine. Add 1 tablespoon of salt and let sit for 3 hours. Drain and add 1 pint vinegar and 3 to 4 cups sugar. Cook until thick. Fill sterilized jelly glasses 
and seal.

H


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

casa99 said:


> Milder here in u.k. today 8 deg but gonna get colder again next week brrrrr I envy you:ranger::ranger:


This afternoon we went for a stroll on the coastal road that services the Parador Hotel. It was so warm that I wished I had worn shorts.

Called in the Parador for a coffee, the waiter told us that they were 80 per cent full!! 30 had arrived that morning mainly Germans with a few from Spain.

Walking back it was even warmer.

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Here is how,
> RED SWEET PEPPER PRESERVE
> 
> 
> ...


I might give that a try! What do you serve it with?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I might give that a try! What do you serve it with?



Canarian cheese, or any light coloured cheese smoked or otherwise, spread it on a slice or two,

Hepa


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Canarian cheese, or any light coloured cheese smoked or otherwise, spread it on a slice or two,
> 
> Hepa


Is it more like pickle or chutney than jam?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Is it more like pickle or chutney than jam?


No it is a Jam, but a variety on its own with a distinct taste. All jams even marmalade will compliment cheese, and also omelettes, funnily enough sugar does the same for crispy cos lettuce and spinach,

Hey up I'm off course again

Hepa


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hepa said:


> This afternoon we went for a stroll on the coastal road that services the Parador Hotel. It was so warm that I wished I had worn shorts.
> 
> Called in the Parador for a coffee, the waiter told us that they were 80 per cent full!! 30 had arrived that morning mainly Germans with a few from Spain.
> 
> ...


I seem to recall that the Parador Hotel was destroyed and partly washed away by the sea during a bad January storm ten years or more back.

I wonder if they have since rebuilt it on the same site, or else built a new one in a safer location ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

east of Malaga we have had good, warm weather, mostly sunny, some 20 degrees or even more. But..... not much wind, sea calm, still big waves! Before yesterday I saw a wave come up to fav chiringuito on the beach here, never seen that before. Some sea or weather expert around here to explain why there are big waves and no wind?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> I seem to recall that the Parador Hotel was destroyed and partly washed away by the sea during a bad January storm ten years or more back.
> 
> I wonder if they have since rebuilt it on the same site, or else built a new one in a safer location ?


The hotel was only damaged, albeit severe, but was repaired and the site re-enforced and is now more or less the same,

Hepa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am now sitting with a scarf and boots on... big change from a couple of days ago but it is warm outside the Casita is built to be cool in summer and it is lovely then but it cold in winter.


----------

